# 3M Polish Setup...



## Mr OCD

I am slowly switching from Menzerna to 3M products... 

So far I have:

Polishes:

09375 - Fine compound - Black top
80349 - Extra fine compound - Yellow top
09376 - Machine polish - Light blue top
50383 - Ultrafina polish SE - Dark blue top

Pads:

09550 Orange Compound Pad
09378 Black Polish Pad
50388 Blue Polish Pad 

- Is it worth getting the 3M backing plate or is sticking with my Metabo back plate not a problem?

Is there anything else worth adding to the above polishes? - I rarely use above Menz IP 3.02 these days as I tend to use higher speeds ... something the 3M loves I am led to believe... 

Any advice appreciated... the Menz is going in the bin at long last  

Scott


----------



## spitfire

Engine_Swap said:


> I am slowly switching from Menzerna to 3M products...
> 
> So far I have:
> 
> Polishes:
> 
> 09375 - Fine compound - Black top
> 80349 - Extra fine compound - Yellow top
> 09376 - Machine polish - Light blue top
> 50383 - Ultrafina polish SE - Dark blue top
> 
> Pads:
> 
> 09550 Orange Compound Pad
> 09378 Black Polish Pad
> 50388 Blue Polish Pad
> 
> - Is it worth getting the 3M backing plate or is sticking with my Metabo back plate not a problem?
> 
> Is there anything else worth adding to the above polishes? - I rarely use above Menz IP 3.02 these days as I tend to use higher speeds ... something the 3M loves I am led to believe...
> 
> Any advice appreciated... the Menz is going in the bin at long last
> 
> Scott


Would you like to put it in my bin


----------



## Mr OCD

spitfire said:


> Would you like to put it in my bin




I might advertise it all up on here once done the full switch over... more and more impressed with 3M these days :thumb:

Got a full diary till Mid May now with detailing work so looking to do full transition over to 3M before End of March.


----------



## Alex L

Fast cut plus is supposed to be really good and the backing plate is great :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

Alex L said:


> Fast cut plus is supposed to be really good and the backing plate is great :thumb: :thumb:


I'm assuming fast cut plus is on par with say Menz power gloss?

From what I have learnt so far I think Ultrafina compares nicely to Menz FF and 80349 (fine cut) compares to Menz IP with the 09376 (polish) falling in between them... at least from my limited experience with these products so far...

I'm assuming the 09375 (compound) would be about Menz PG level? - Although I dont know yet as not used it...

3M backing plate ordered (yellow foam) :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

sorry to leap in here but....

just checking the 3M website and it mentions 'designed for rotary polishing...'. I'm about to step up to the Flex forced rotation polisher and was looking for something to add to my Megs stuff esp for the clear on my Audi. Is the 3M range going to be suitable for the Flex do you think?

As a forced rotation machine it spins up 480rpm with the addition of the oscillations. Not quite rotary speeds obviously, but MUCH more powerful than the UDM/PC etc. Being that the 3M is pretty pricey and doesnt appear to be available in small sizes, I dont want to buy something I'm not going to get good results with.

thanks


----------



## Alex L

Engine_Swap said:


> I'm assuming fast cut plus is on par with say Menz power gloss?
> 
> From what I have learnt so far I think Ultrafina compares nicely to Menz FF and 80349 (fine cut) compares to Menz IP with the 09376 (polish) falling in between them... at least from my limited experience with these products so far...
> 
> I'm assuming the 09375 (compound) would be about Menz PG level? - Although I dont know yet as not used it...
> 
> 3M backing plate ordered (yellow foam) :thumb:


From what I've read FC+ is the PG equivilent, I'm not about the 09376 as I havent used it.

I do have the Trizact compound which I think is inbetween 3.0X & PG, but does contain some light fillers from what I remember.

FC+ is on my 'to get' list maybe as I have Megs #84 and that does a very good job and much prefer it to PG.



Bigpikle said:


> sorry to leap in here but....
> 
> just checking the 3M website and it mentions 'designed for rotary polishing...'. I'm about to step up to the Flex forced rotation polisher and was looking for something to add to my Megs stuff esp for the clear on my Audi. Is the 3M range going to be suitable for the Flex do you think?
> 
> As a forced rotation machine it spins up 480rpm with the addition of the oscillations. Not quite rotary speeds obviously, but MUCH more powerful than the UDM/PC etc. Being that the 3M is pretty pricey and doesnt appear to be available in small sizes, I dont want to buy something I'm not going to get good results with.
> 
> thanks


afaik all polishes are designed for rotary use, but some work perfectly fine with PC/UDM/etc, etc. except the stronger compounds like Megs 84, 85 possibly PG and FC+ (but people make them work by using a 4" pad on these machines).

I'd say the 3M range would be fine via the Flex so deffo worth a try if you want to pay the little extra.

Jim @ www.autoperfection.com does samples of everything iirc, so may be worth having a look at his site.

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Breezy

09375 Fine cut Compound is very good and an excellent polish to use by hadn too for removing medium-harsh defects i'd say its cut was slightly more than Menz 3.02


----------



## Mr OCD

Alex L said:


> From what I've read FC+ is the PG equivilent, I'm not about the 09376 as I havent used it.
> 
> I do have the Trizact compound which I think is inbetween 3.0X & PG, but does contain some light fillers from what I remember.
> 
> FC+ is on my 'to get' list maybe as I have Megs #84 and that does a very good job and much prefer it to PG.
> 
> :


I will see how get on with 09375 as that has more cut than the 09376 so I'm thinking it will fall nicely between the Menz IP and PG with any luck :thumb:

I'll add FC+ (50417) if I need more cut than the 09375... although they do the 09374 that has more cut than 09375... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gets confusing doesnt it with all these numbers...


----------



## Glossmax

Engine_Swap said:


> Gets confusing doesnt it with all these numbers...


YES

Do you think 3M is better than Menz or are you looking for a product to use in all weather conditions?


----------



## Finerdetails

dont forget the 3m machine polish does have fillers in it.

I'm pretty much on 3m completely now, with just the odd bottle or part bottle of some bits in the van.


----------



## Alex L

Engine_Swap said:


> I will see how get on with 09375 as that has more cut than the 09376 so I'm thinking it will fall nicely between the Menz IP and PG with any luck :thumb:
> 
> I'll add FC+ (50417) if I need more cut than the 09375... although they do the 09374 that has more cut than 09375... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gets confusing doesnt it with all these numbers...


09376 was a typo mate, supposed to have been a 5 instead of a 6 lol, now I'm confused lol


----------



## Glossmax

Finerdetails said:


> dont forget the 3m machine polish does have fillers in it.
> 
> I'm pretty much on 3m completely now, with just the odd bottle or part bottle of some bits in the van.


What was the one you did a group sale with iain?


----------



## Finerdetails

no mate, that was from a different range to the one Scott is discussing.


----------



## Affection to Detail

So which ones do have fillers in then, the Trizact ones? I assume all the ones Engine Swap has are filler free?

I've yet to try any of them out, was going to a few month ago but the dealer I went to needed part numbers and I didnt have any on me at the time


----------



## Epoch

I now have

50417 - Perfect it III Fast Cut Plus - Green Top
80349 - Perfect it III Extra Fine Compound - Yellow Top
50383 - Perfect it III Ultrafina SE - Dark Blue top

I've only tried the Ultrafina so far, which i really liked (like a 106FF/#80 type product) it just worked nice.

I'm sure i've read the Fast Cut Plus contains glazing oils (which act as fillers) though so worth watching.

For really hard/servere jobs Power Gloss + without the hassle you're gonna want to try Megs #105 it's a beast!


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> For really hard/servere jobs Power Gloss + without the hassle you're gonna want to try Megs #105 it's a beast!


Whats that in english mate?


----------



## Epoch

Sorry Alex having a mind dump day

Tried Megs #105 the weekend and it's awsome, really aggressive, probably more so than Power Gloss but as easy and mess free as Megs #80 to use.

Worked by Rotary on a W8006, G220 on a W7006 and by hand. 

We couldn't get my W500 wool pad working due to a spindle compatability issue (UK/USA)


----------



## ianFRST

im not that impressed with the yellow top one tbh, not sure why.

the ultrafina se, has now replaced 106FF for me, i use it to finish all the time now. i just need to find more cars to use the other 3m products on.


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> Sorry Alex having a mind dump day
> 
> Tried Megs #105 the weekend and it's awsome, really aggressive, probably more so than Power Gloss but as easy and mess free as Megs #80 to use.
> 
> Worked by Rotary on a W8006, G220 on a W7006 and by hand.
> 
> We couldn't get my W500 wool pad working due to a spindle compatability issue (UK/USA)


lol, cheers mate :thumb:

Is that the So1o stuff?


----------



## Epoch

Alex L said:


> lol, cheers mate :thumb:
> 
> Is that the So1o stuff?


Number numbers

Solo creme is M86, also easy to use

M105 is based on the same technologies (rocks in a liquid) but 12 on the Megs scale (#85 is only 10 on the scale)


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> Number numbers
> 
> Solo creme is M86
> 
> M105 is based on the same technologies (rocks in a liquid) but 12 on the Megs scale (#85 is only 10 on the scale)


Ahhh, so where are the photos? lol


----------



## Epoch

Alex L said:


> Ahhh, so where are the photos? lol


It's gonna be a LARGE post - sorry 

i am in the process of doing the write up now probably the end of the week for the post


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> It's gonna be a LARGE post - sorry
> 
> i am in the process of doing the write up now probably the end of the week for the post


Cool,

What else you tried?

Just looking at the #95 & #13


----------



## Epoch

Alex L said:


> Cool,
> 
> What else you tried?
> 
> Just looking at the #95 & #13


I'm told 95 is 105 with artificial lumps in. The old school bodyshops didn't like the Solo creme because it didn't FEEL gritty between the fingers.

M95 feels gritty to the touch but cuts using the M105 abrasives (which don't feel gritty)

Marketing huh go figure!

Wait for the post for anything else we may have played with!


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> I'm told 95 is 105 with artificial lumps in. The old school bodyshops didn't like the Solo creme because it didn't FEEL gritty between the fingers.
> 
> M95 feels gritty to the touch but cuts using the M105 abrasives (which don't feel gritty)
> 
> Marketing huh go figure!
> 
> Wait for the post for anything else we may have played with!


haha, cool cant wait :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

Finerdetails said:


> dont forget the 3m machine polish does have fillers in it.
> .


You mean 09376? ... cant say I have noticed myself and I follow this up with a pre cleanser that would show me if it was filling...


----------



## Mr OCD

Pug_101 said:


> YES
> 
> Do you think 3M is better than Menz or are you looking for a product to use in all weather conditions?


Personally 3M has the edge as its easier and faster to use... therefore cheaper for the customer so in my opinion yes 3M is better than Menz.

Menz is great when working properly but I got so frustrated with it last year that I dont use it anymore... I have been getting by on using Pinnacle (VERY underated on here imho), 3M and Megs... I basically want to swap the Pinnacle and Megs for the full 3M range although will keep the Pinnacle for Pugs


----------



## Bigpikle

Alex L said:


> afaik all polishes are designed for rotary use, but some work perfectly fine with PC/UDM/etc, etc. except the stronger compounds like Megs 84, 85 possibly PG and FC+ (but people make them work by using a 4" pad on these machines).
> 
> I'd say the 3M range would be fine via the Flex so deffo worth a try if you want to pay the little extra.
> 
> Jim @ www.autoperfection.com does samples of everything iirc, so may be worth having a look at his site.
> 
> :thumb: :thumb:


thanks Alex - will get in touch with him :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

I'll stick with Menz as it doesn't contain fillers like 3m, and I've never once had any issues with Menz not working etc

:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine

I'm happy to stick with Menz - yes it can be a bit tempremental but i know the results will be there with perserverance


----------



## L200 Steve

I think that you'll find that you get the glossiest of finishes using the Menzerna PO85RD final finish on a Meguiar's finishing pad by rotary - Fact.

The 3m stuff (sorry can't remember which one it was, but it's the one everyone raves about) does not polish as glossy.

Meguiar's #80 on a Meguiar's finishing pad doesn't come out as glossy as either of the above two.

Bit of a bold statement? One I can back up with fact though (well Epoch can:lol: )

Menz 85RD really is the Daddy of finishing polishes, and doesn't discriminate between full time or part time detailers, or even folk like me who polish for their lunch:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

L200 Steve said:


> I think that you'll find that you get the glossiest of finishes using the Menzerna PO85RD final finish on a Meguiar's finishing pad by rotary - Fact.
> 
> The 3m stuff (sorry can't remember which one it was, but it's the one everyone raves about) does not polish as glossy.
> 
> Meguiar's #80 on a Meguiar's finishing pad doesn't come out as glossy as either of the above two.
> 
> Bit of a bold statement? One I can back up with fact though (well Epoch can:lol: )
> 
> Menz 85RD really is the Daddy of finishing polishes, and doesn't discriminate between full time or part time detailers, or even folk like me who polish for their lunch:thumb:


Ah back on topic... :thumb:

Wondered when you would pop in chap :wave:

I dont have any issues with the RD or even FF Steve... I get on with them very well but the IP is too tempermental in my opinion with temps and I lose patience with it easily with the dusting / clogging...

Thing is I am always keen to push the level higher and trying new products is one way of doing that... :thumb:

Have you tried Ultrafina + Blue pad Steve yet?


----------



## Epoch

Engine_Swap said:


> Have you tried Ultrafina + Blue pad Steve yet?


Yep broke his duck on Sunday

Came out number two in the glossiest finsh league table

I hadn't realised you didn't get the bill for your lunch Steve


----------



## spitfire

L200 Steve said:


> I think that you'll find that you get the glossiest of finishes using the Menzerna PO85RD final finish on a Meguiar's finishing pad by rotary - Fact.
> 
> The 3m stuff (sorry can't remember which one it was, but it's the one everyone raves about) does not polish as glossy.
> 
> Meguiar's #80 on a Meguiar's finishing pad doesn't come out as glossy as either of the above two.
> 
> *Bit of a bold statement?* One I can back up with fact though (well Epoch can:lol: )
> 
> Menz 85RD really is the Daddy of finishing polishes, and doesn't discriminate between full time or part time detailers, or even folk like me who polish for their lunch:thumb:


Steve if that statement had come from anyone else I would have second guessed it, however......


----------



## Mr OCD

Epoch said:


> Yep broke his duck on Sunday
> 
> Came out number two in the glossiest finsh league table
> 
> I hadn't realised you didn't get the bill for your lunch Steve


How did you find it in terms of speed / ease of usage then?

No.2 .... :lol: :lol:

I have visions of you and Steve with a blackboard and chalk ... and now for todays TOP TEN!!! :lol:


----------



## Mr OCD

spitfire said:


> Steve if that statement had come from anyone else I would have second guessed it, however......


Agreed... its certainly made me think...


----------



## Epoch

Engine_Swap said:


> How did you find it in terms of speed / ease of usage then?
> 
> No.2 .... :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have visions of you and Steve with a blackboard and chalk ... and now for todays TOP TEN!!! :lol:


Slightly more technical but you seriously ain't far wrong

The ultrafina IMHO is more like 106FF it has a little bite and finishes very well. The polish is very well lubricated so it polishes down for a long time very well, good for my learning status. I really like it and the blue pads

But we wanted ultimate finish and the 85RD was clearly it:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve

Engine_Swap said:


> Ah back on topic... :thumb:
> 
> Wondered when you would pop in chap :wave:
> 
> I dont have any issues with the RD or even FF Steve... I get on with them very well but the IP is too tempermental in my opinion with temps and I lose patience with it easily with the dusting / clogging...
> 
> Thing is I am always keen to push the level higher and trying new products is one way of doing that... :thumb:
> 
> Have you tried Ultrafina + Blue pad Steve yet?


I'm tending to Megs #83 most minor defects these days, then final polish finish using the 85RD.

On some paints though, I can get close with just the 3.02, but most paint type do respond just as well (and with a little less fuss if it is humid) with the #83 - I guess that it's just me using what I've learnt.

The #83 may get used less though, if Megs UK ever fetch in the new #105.

The 85RD polish and Megs finishing pad combo is one that I've spent many an hour with, and one that I always felt gave me the best of results.

I was fortunate enough at the weekend to get chance to prove that my views on the Menz were correct, it really did leave the glossiest finish in the tests against the Ultra-fina.

Just waiting for Epoch to finish the write up (worth waiting for) and all will become clear.

Some of this could be put down to the tonnes of experience that I've got using 85RD compared to Ultrafina, but rumour has it that 'we' did also get great results using 'T-cut' by Metabo.


----------



## Mr OCD

Epoch said:


> Slightly more technical but you seriously ain't far wrong
> 
> The ultrafina IMHO is more like 106FF it has a little bite and finishes very well. The polish is very well lubricated so it polishes down for a long time very well, good for my learning status. I really like it and the blue pads
> 
> But we wanted ultimate finish and the 85RD was clearly it:thumb:


Sounds like my findings also... must admit though I havent used RD for a ages so might get that out this weekend for a play to compare... I am loving the 3M pads though...

I've been using ultrafina + blue pad / 09376 + black pad for most polishing work recently then followed up by DODO lime juice ... I've been pleased with every detail I have done using these products.

I have a few interesting details lined up over the next few days so will try finishing with the RD ... :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Engine_Swap said:


> Sounds like my findings also... must admit though I havent used RD for a ages so might get that out this weekend for a play to compare... I am loving the 3M pads though...
> 
> I've been using ultrafina + blue pad / 09376 + black pad for most polishing work recently then followed up by DODO lime juice ... I've been pleased with every detail I have done using these products.
> 
> I have a few interesting details lined up over the next few days so will try finishing with the RD ... :thumb:


Wait till you get to try Lime Prime Lite, that did well this weekend too :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

L200 Steve said:


> ....but rumour has it that 'we' did also get great results using 'T-cut' by Metabo.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Megs #83 is another that not used for AGES... got a full bottle on the shelf too...


----------



## Mr OCD

Epoch said:


> Wait till you get to try Lime Prime Lite, that did well this weekend too :thumb:


Did you actually get much detailing work done with all these products? :lol:


----------



## Alex L

Epoch said:


> Wait till you get to try Lime Prime Lite, that did well this weekend too :thumb:


How does it compare to Megs #7?


----------



## L200 Steve

Alex L said:


> How does it compare to Megs #7?


My serious opinion - Someone at Dodo took the best glaze on the market (which is better than #7, but a bit fussier) and designed a product to beat it - They succeeded.


----------



## Mr OCD

L200 Steve said:


> My serious opinion - Someone at Dodo took the best glaze on the market (which is better than #7, but a bit fussier) and designed a product to beat it - They succeeded.


Excellent :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

Engine_Swap said:


> Did you actually get much detailing work done with all these products? :lol:


I actually planned out what we need to achieve (A shiny car being the overider) and we worked to an agenda with a printed list of aims and intended use products

We had lunch and several drink and *** (for the smokers) breaks and still finshed Sunday afternoon. But that was after 2.5 days with 3 people for the Sunday session

The write up is taking some while, i'm in the middle of it right now, but bear with me i hope it will be an interesting read!


----------



## Alex L

L200 Steve said:


> My serious opinion - Someone at Dodo took the best glaze on the market (which is better than #7, but a bit fussier) and designed a product to beat it - They succeeded.


I should've pinched some off Tim (Envy) when I popped in to see him yesterday.


----------



## 182_Blue

post tidied, now play nice folks and keep on topic please


----------



## maesal

L200 Steve said:


> I think that you'll find that you get the glossiest of finishes using the Menzerna PO85RD final finish on a Meguiar's finishing pad by rotary - Fact.
> 
> The 3m stuff (sorry can't remember which one it was, but it's the one everyone raves about) does not polish as glossy.
> 
> Meguiar's #80 on a Meguiar's finishing pad doesn't come out as glossy as either of the above two.
> 
> Bit of a bold statement? One I can back up with fact though (well Epoch can:lol: )
> 
> Menz 85RD really is the Daddy of finishing polishes, and doesn't discriminate between full time or part time detailers, or even folk like me who polish for their lunch:thumb:


I placed a comparison this weekend with PO85RE5 and Megs finishing pad and a blue Propel Advanced and the Propel did a better job. You have to try this pads. :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Mr OCD

maesal said:


> I placed a comparison this weekend with PO85RE5 and Megs finishing pad and a blue Propel Advanced and the Propel did a better job. You have to try this pads. :thumb: :buffer:


Propel Advanced? - not a brand have heard of...

I tend to use Megs / 3M and Wolfgang finishing pads :thumb:


----------



## maesal

There are Propel and Propel Advanced, check here.
I like both versions, but the 3M backing plate with blue Propel Advanced and a Final Finish or Ultrafina is a great combo for finishing.


----------



## Affection to Detail

L200 Steve said:


> but rumour has it that 'we' did also get great results using 'T-cut' by Metabo.


Crap, there goes the neighbourhood


----------



## Mr OCD

*Update...*

Gradually getting there with the 3M Range...

Polishes:

(50383) Ultrafina (equivalent to Menz FF RD)
(09376) Machine Polish 
(80376) Extra Fine Cut (equivalent to Menz FF 3.01)
(09375) Fine Cut (equivalent to Menz IP 3.02)
(50417) Fast Cut Plus (equivalent to Menz PG)

I think thats enough to cover all my requirements unless anyone thinks otherwise?


----------



## alanjo99

Engine_Swap said:


> Gradually getting there with the 3M Range...
> 
> Polishes:
> 
> (50383) Ultrafina (equivalent to Menz FF RD)
> (09376) Machine Polish
> (80376) Extra Fine Cut (equivalent to Menz FF 3.01)
> (09375) Fine Cut (equivalent to Menz IP 3.02)
> (50417) Fast Cut Plus (equivalent to Menz PG)


Are these 3M's in order of cut in the list above ? (light - through - tough as boots?)

Plus what is the difference between the blue & black 3M pads (when i have looked they both say polishing pad - but nothing else)

Ta in advance :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

alanjo99 said:


> Are these 3M's in order of cut in the list above ? (light - through - tough as boots?)
> 
> Plus what is the difference between the blue & black 3M pads (when i have looked they both say polishing pad - but nothing else)
> 
> Ta in advance :thumb:


not alot tbh, i use the blue for polishing and finishing :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

I've found the black 3M pads leave marks of their own, so tend to the blue one most now.


----------



## alanjo99

cheers chaps - I will have a dabble with the Blue as I need some new pads anyhow (any excuse eh !) 

The 3M Blue pad is that the waffle one ?

Were the polish's in order of cut in the list ?

Many thanks for your time


----------



## Mr OCD

Alex L said:


> I've found the black 3M pads leave marks of their own, so tend to the blue one most now.


On what paint? - Not found them to be a problem Alex... I've only done a couple of newish german cars with them though...



alanjo99 said:


> cheers chaps - I will have a dabble with the Blue as I need some new pads anyhow (any excuse eh !)
> 
> The 3M Blue pad is that the waffle one ?
> 
> Were the polish's in order of cut in the list ?
> 
> Many thanks for your time


The polishes are in order... :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99

Scott did you get the 3M backing plate in the end or have you stuck to the Metabo one ?


----------



## Alex L

Engine_Swap said:


> On what paint? - Not found them to be a problem Alex... I've only done a couple of newish german cars with them though...


Solid black '01 MX5 & My Car


----------



## Mr OCD

alanjo99 said:


> Scott did you get the 3M backing plate in the end or have you stuck to the Metabo one ?


3M backing plate :thumb:


----------



## Wash'n'Go

Any update of the write up on the year Epoch? Lol


----------

